# M&S Dine in offer on this weekend



## g1g (9 Sep 2009)

*From Thursday to Sunday (according to email)*

*Mains:*

The Grill Ginger, Lime & Coriander Chicken Breasts
Lightly Dusted Lemon Sole
Lasagne al Forno
Fish and Chips
The Cook Menu Chicken Breasts with Davidstow™ Cheddar Gratin
Medium Oakham™ Chicken
The Cook Menu Beef Meatballs with Tomato and Provolone Cheese
Vegetable Moussaka (v)
Gastropub Moussaka
Ready to Roast Turkey Breast Joint 


*Accompaniments:*

New Potatoes with Butter, Parsley & Mint
Parmentier Potatoes with Shallot Butter
Gastropub Chunky Chips
Ultimate Potato Mash
Mediterranean Style Vegetables
Ciabatta with Garlic & Parsley Butter
Asparagus Tips
Carrot, Tenderstem Broccoli & Sugar Snap Peas
Cauliflower, Broccoli and Carrots
Traditional Vegetables for Roasting
Caesar Style Vegetables
House Salad Bowl
Pork, Sage & Onion Stuffing
Frites (twin pack) 


*Desserts:*

2 Crème Brulees
2 Melting Middle Chocolate Puddings
2 Lemon Soufflés
2 Pot au Chocolats
2 Raspberry Pannacottas
2 Belgian Chocolate Slices 
Kentish Bramley Apple Puff Pastry Pie 
2 Tarte au Citron Slices
Strawberry Compote Trifle
Fresh Fruit Salad 



*Drinks:*

Reggiano Rosso 
Garganega Pinot Grigio
Zinfandel Rosé
Nero D'Avola
Apple Pressé (twin pack)
Valencia Orange 2 Ltr


----------



## suemoo1 (10 Sep 2009)

yum


----------



## Ciaraella (11 Sep 2009)

Had the rose last night, it's delicious!


----------



## foxylady (2 Oct 2009)

Is it on this week?


----------



## Celtwytch (2 Oct 2009)

Alas, no.  I was in their Mary Street branch yesterday, and didn't see any signs.  There's nothing on the website about it either.


----------



## Gervan (6 Oct 2009)

This offer seems to be on again this weekend, 8th to 11th. With many new main courses, very tempting


----------



## Gervan (8 Oct 2009)

I was really disappointed in the Cork M&S store, as they only had a choice of 3 mains, none of which would have been amongst my first choices. 
The M&S website listed several new main dishes. Do they generally have different offers on different days?


----------



## bananas (9 Oct 2009)

Good choice in Dundrum today, they seemed to have nearly everything on the list.


----------

